# Norco Sight VLT



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone on here ride a Sight VLT, I just got mine and had some issues trying to get it charging, the manuals that came with the bike were no help at all.
The manual for the bike has instructions for a Bosch motor instead of the Shimano.
The Shimano manual has instructions for a removable battery.
I finally got mine to charge by powering in on then plugging power to the charger, weird, it would not detect the battery I guess.
Is there a special procedure for charging?
Bad manuals must be a Canadian thing, I work with some Canadian coders and the manuals are no better, almost like the Chinese manuals.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I wish I could help you here as this seems odd. The FAQ for Norco, just says to plug it into the seat tube. My Intense works the second I plug it in weather the bike is ON or OFF. If it’s ON, the bike will automatically turn off.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Just email Norco and at the same time ask for the proper manual.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

I contacted the store I purchased from and they are sending me the right manuals.


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

I own a vlt and I just plug it in when the motor is off and the charger light turns red to indicate its charging.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

For some reason when I tried that it did turn red then it would turn off.
Will have to see what it does the next time I charge it, I drove 1400 miles to pick up this bike and don’t want to drive back for any issues.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Lino. said:


> For some reason when I tried that it did turn red then it would turn off.
> Will have to see what it does the next time I charge it, I drove 1400 miles to pick up this bike and don't want to drive back for any issues.


I demoed a small an hour than a med 1 hr and i liked the feel. Good luck.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

According to the chart i fell into a large, I had one guy at a bike shop that said I was more for the medium, I ordered the large, the only thing was the seat post was way too high, but I was able to make a shim like the OneUp and reduced the travel from 150mm to 100mm.
Kind of a waist I wish I could trade for a 100mm I'm not sure of the weight difference, but any little bit helps, even tho this bike really does not feel that heavy to me.
As for the bike size I'm glad i bought the large.
This thing is so much easier pedaling against the wind and up hills.
Now if I could just retire from work.
No one should cheat themselves from buying an e-bike.


----------



## dallasdownunder (May 5, 2016)

cburden said:


> I own a vlt and I just plug it in when the motor is off and the charger light turns red to indicate its charging.


Mine is the same. I think it's great apart from the brakes (Guide T on VLT2) and the NX is just ok but I can live with it for now. OP you can swap out the seatpost for a 100mm, should get most of your money back on the 150mm second hand. I'm in the same boat short legs long torso, went for a medium.


----------



## Brendan Joyce (Feb 11, 2021)

Sounds like a faulty charger or battery. Take it back to the store. If it's a Norco dealer they should charge it for you before you receive it to make sure everything is ok. Unless you've got water into it prior to charging? Never had this problem before with my 2020 sight vlt


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone have a 2022 Norco VLT?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

CHROMAG19 said:


> Anyone have a 2022 Norco VLT?


In Canada some are expected to arrive in august 2022. From memory it includes the fats but maybe not all other models.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

33red said:


> In Canada some are expected to arrive in august 2022. From memory it includes the fats but maybe not all other models.


Have one. Just asking if anyone else has one .


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

CHROMAG19 said:


> Anyone have a 2022 Norco VLT?


Rode with 3 of them today. With the 900wh battery it was 60lbs on his scale. But didn’t feel bad when I test rode it. Seat tube angle is really steep, so if you like the feel of a long reach that may be an issue for some. The bike was the longest travel version with the coil and felt really plush for such a heavy bike. I would rode one, but not sure if it’s worth the price when I already have a Commencal that I enjoy.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

RBoardman said:


> Rode with 3 of them today. With the 900wh battery it was 60lbs on his scale. But didn’t feel bad when I test rode it. Seat tube angle is really steep, so if you like the feel of a long reach that may be an issue for some. The bike was the longest travel version with the coil and felt really plush for such a heavy bike. I would rode one, but not sure if it’s worth the price when I already have a Commencal that I enjoy.


I have the 2022 sight vlt c1 with 900w. Just about 57 lbs . I got a killer deal I couldn't pass up. $8350 USD OTD.


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

CHROMAG19 said:


> Anyone have a 2022 Norco VLT?


I have the VLT Range A2. Big Beast!


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone having an issue removing the battery frame their get 3 VLT? Mine is almost imposable to remove. It took 3 of us to finally get it out.


----------

